# TV REcommendations???



## peace train (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a home theater set-up for a 50-60" tv. I can get a great deal on a Runco CX HD or CX Opal. The only caveat is that they're 3" thick, and don't have all the latest technology. On the plus side: The picture is fantastic. 

Not sure how to do a poll, but just curious what others think. Is it worth it getting the most up-to-date set, with all the bells and whistles, or is picture quality what it's all about? 

:fireworks2:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure what your budget is, but I just recently got a Panasonic 60GT50 and absolutely love it. Not only does it have the "bells and whistles", but the PQ is just simply amazing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Panasonic's 2012 Viera Plasma's are simply fantastic and happen to represent a stunning value. The Panasonic TC-65VT50 won the Value Electronics Shootout beating the far more expensive Sharp Elite Panel.

Here is a link to the Shootout Thread:http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs/57048-8th-annual-flat-panel-shoot-out.html
The VT, GT and ST Series have garnered universal acclaim and while I adore Runco, I find it hard to advocate anything else.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## peace train (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! As per your recommendations, I'll be looking into new Panasonics rather than NOS Runco. I'm sure I'll still save money and get a more updated product to boot. :dancebanana:


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

peace train said:


> Thanks everyone! As per your recommendations, I'll be looking into new Panasonics rather than NOS Runco. I'm sure I'll still save money and get a more updated product to boot. :dancebanana:


Panasonic's 2012 Viera Plasmas are great for your options. It is simply fantastic and can represent a good value for money. I think the Panasonic TC-65VT50 is now on sale on Amazon and it can beat the far more expensive Sharp Elite Panel. Check prices with Ebay too.


----------

